# pick up camper



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Gave up on my motor home idea. Too much money.
Haven't found to many dealers with used pick up camper inventory for a short bed 3/4 ton in Houston.
Might have to go to Round Rock, but them new ones are high dollar.
Got some nice ones with slides and a lot of buttons and bells.
Just need some thing clean with one of those shower and toilet combos to keep the wife happy.
Just to sleep the two of us and the slide on camper gives me the option to pull and launch our small skiff.


----------



## KW (Jan 25, 2006)

Saw this at Lone Star on the South side of town while looking for a toy hauler. It looked pretty clean walking by it.

http://www.lonestarrv.com/inventory/369435/Used-2013-Palomino-Bronco-B1251SB.aspx


----------



## gnspeed (Jan 31, 2012)

Take your time and look at rv trader and craigslist,austin dallas,etc.I found a lance 855 in Katy but was advertised in austin.Just be patient shortbed campers are less common but they are there i think there is a used 855 on rv trader in tx for 22k,which isnt bad for a 2012 model.good luck.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks guys.
Didn't care for the pop up kind.
Kinda noisy when it's windy.
Had a tent camper once.
I'll keep looking.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

The popup type would give you great fuel mileage. It is probably better than the full up box when you use your truck/camper to launch boat.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

mas360 said:


> The popup type would give you great fuel mileage. It is probably better than the full up box when you use your truck/camper to launch boat.


That's something to think about.


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Check out Capri campers, the original rodeo camper,

popular with rodeo cowboys and bass tourny fishermen.

Can get em just a slide in shell and finish out your self or equipped with most options.

Very basic, nothing fancy and 1/2 the price of anything else.

Various sizes. Made near Stephenville, Tx

I just got a slide in shell built about a year ago for my 3/4 ton short bed

Bout 3,400. Spent another grand to put in basic cabinets, sink, microwave, AC. So i have a new slide in light weight camper, with basic options for about 4,500 bucks. PM me if you want to come see it.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Contacted them today.
You are right, their prices look more reasonable.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

I found a decent used one. I only use when camping with the boys. The motorhome is for my family. I love having a tow rig and instant camp off of the ground. Even with this light weight pop up it helps to have airbags.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

printman said:


> I found a decent used one. I only use when camping with the boys. The motorhome is for my family. I love having a tow rig and instant camp off of the ground. Even with this light weight pop up it helps to have airbags.


How many miles per gallon do you make with and without the camper on your truck?

I towed a 2,000 lbs popup camper with a Dodge 1500, 5.4L. It made 16 miles/gal. Without camper it made 17 miles/gal.

I replaced that popup with a 7,000 lbs full up travel trailer. The Dodge mileage dropped to 7 miles/gal and max speed was 60 miles/hr on flat road. Its transmission blew at 48,000 miles after two trips.....total 800 miles.

I replaced the Dodge with an F250 diesel, which made 13 miles/gal towing that same travel trailer. I did not even feel the trailer behind me. Without towing, mileage was 18 miles/gal.


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

How much does your truck camper weigh? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

I think mine weighs 1,400 pounds but it sure made my truck sway with the top heavy weight on back.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

That dodge ram 2500 with 5.9 cummins diesel has been good to me. I just hit 200,000 miles and bought a new chevy HD3500 but kept the dodge just in case.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That Starcraft is a dang good looking camper!


----------



## skypoke (Jul 14, 2005)

I had a 9'6" Bigfoot camper in my F350 4x4 diesel with 6 speed. 10-12 mpg and the steps down terrified me every time I saw my wife use them. Sold it, bought a used Foretravel motorhome and never looked back. Pretty close to the same fuel mileage plus a luxury condo included along with sat tv, washer dryer. It cost the same as the Bigfoot (older unit in good shape.) Repair costs after putting new tires on it which did sting, have been less than 1000.00/year, I do em myself though. Average 10K miles a year usage. Plus, it was built in The Republic of Texas.

As far as pickup campers go, they can be great too. Having owned several I'll give you one piece of advice you might strongly consider. Buy the smallest, lightest one that will fit your needs. A lot of the older metal sided campers are far lighter than the newer ones. Remember, you have to load, unload, carry and maneuver with that thing in your truck. I had to put airlifts, added heavy duty anti sway bars on my F350 just to carry what is considered a mid size camper. It had a basement under it which added height, plus the additional of a 4x4, I knew if I ever had to do a hard evasive maneuver there'd be a rollover. Loading it was a nail bighter as it was jacked up as high as it could go, swaying in the breeze, while I tried to exactly back a truck under it. Truck brakes were inadequate also, so adding an engine brake if it's a diesel is another thing to consider. 

The suggestion to consider the Capri is the way I would go if I was going to own another one. Be a fun project rigging the inside.


----------

